# Coal Creek OHV Videos



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

Figured I'd make my first post 2 videos from my first trip to Coal Creek in Tennessee. Hopefully if I can get more than a day or two at home (And I don't go out riding) I'll put the day 2 video together.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like a good time. that dual camera view in video 2 is really cool.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed well done video.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice video . the dual video is sweet wished i had your editing skills .. nice brute to .. i give you an A+..lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice place...I live about 45 minutes from there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Man what A rowdy looking bunch in those videos.. 

I use to know a guy with a Brute that looked similar to that one in your avatar but That cant be it.. Last I heard it was in the retirement home from not being Rode.. The owner worked way to much..

Those Snorkles sure do look good:bigeyes:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool vid, looks like an awesome place to ride!


----------



## MiMudder (Aug 23, 2010)

CanAmChris said:


> Man what A rowdy looking bunch in those videos..
> 
> I use to know a guy with a Brute that looked similar to that one in your avatar but That cant be it.. Last I heard it was in the retirement home from not being Rode.. The owner worked way to much..
> 
> Those Snorkles sure do look good:bigeyes:


 
:hmmm: I have NOOO idea who yer talkin 'bout :silly: 

Except the work thing... Let my people go!!!


----------

